# Redlands



## mbentle2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Planning on going to Redlands opening morning since I keep striking out at Oconee. Anyone else goin? How many sign in for the rifle season? This will be my first time there. Saturday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck to you and the other 32,000 that will be there...


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ill be there 35000 acres we'll have a lil over an acre apiece lol good luck be safe


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 21, 2013)

Did not realize how crowded it really would be lol. Guess I need to go in deeper and later. Saturday morning was in the tree at 6:05 had 3 different groups walk in first at 6:30 and the last at 7:10 and they were just talkin loud and 2 of the groups say within 100yds of me. But I'm not mad still learning the WMA deer hunting. Sunday evening I was the only one out there. But Saturday there was 7 trucks including me At the 2 gates I was at. Anyone know what all was signed out over the weekend?


----------



## thomasa (Oct 21, 2013)

I went out there last year and it sounded like a war zone. I had a great time and seen deer every time I set in my spot. I walked in early and took about 20 min to get where I wanted to hunt. The only problem was dragging a doe out that far. Good luck on your future hunts.


----------



## merc123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Only a handful of shots were heard in my area.  Only saw 3 other hunters in the area.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Oct 28, 2013)

Hunter numbers are down as well as the number of deer.


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 29, 2013)

*My First Public Deer*

Got a buck Saturday at 10:40am


----------



## johnpauljones (Nov 10, 2013)

thomasa said:


> I went out there last year and it sounded like a war zone. I had a great time and seen deer every time I set in my spot. I walked in early and took about 20 min to get where I wanted to hunt. The only problem was dragging a doe out that far. Good luck on your future hunts.



I must have heard 20 shots within the first hour on opening day.

It has been quiet lately.  I killed a spike last week but had a bust yesterday.  I'm hunting the same area over and over.


----------



## thomasa (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck here lately? I was thinking of going a few times here soon. I haven't gone since last year and would like to scout a couple areas that I know was pretty good and try it out. Seems like they should be getting fired up!


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I ain't been in 2 weeks but I would say now would be a great time. I plan on going some this week.


----------



## thomasa (Nov 11, 2013)

Good luck to you!


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Redlands buck*

Shot this monster on Redlands last weekend. Found plenty of acorns way off the road.


----------



## merc123 (Nov 13, 2013)

So big you needed two guns to put him down huhj?


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey whatever it takes.  We were there on a random weekend and they were plenty of other hunters there.  The campground by the ATV trails was full.


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Nov 16, 2013)

How crowded do you guys think it will be the last part of thanksgiving week down there?


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Idk about thanksgiving but this past weekend was the most crowded my area has been since opening day. Duck season will be in then so that's what I will be doing and maybe more people will do that and leave the deer woods for you guys. Good luck to you


----------



## Matthewmathis8 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the imput.  Did you notice any rut activity while you were there last weekend?


----------



## mbentle2 (Nov 18, 2013)

No I ain't seen any kind of rutting but from most of the people I have talked to out there the deer have been moving a lot the past 2 weeks.


----------

